# HTV not sticking on hoodie



## Builtnaturally (Aug 11, 2018)

Pressing an order for 50 shirts, 40 of them were t-shirts. The shirts pressed fine, but had an issue with a few of the hoodies and all in the same area. The vinyl (Stahls fashion film) was wrinkled in the upper portion of the hoodie. This happened on three and one wouldn't stick at all. I'm using a Hotronix Fusion and checked the temp with the laser to make sure. Pressing at 320 for 15 seconds after tacking two transfers for 3 sec each, tacking the second to reduce mylar line. I'm leaning towards there being something on the hoodies but seems strange that they are all in the same area. I wondered if anyone else has run into anything like this. The hoodies and shirts were all Hanes ComfortWash 80/20. Thanks!


----------



## Builtnaturally (Aug 11, 2018)

Also forgot to mention, used a mouse pad for this and pressure was set at 5. Had to preheat a few times also to make sure hoodie was totally dry


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

can you upload an image?
also, can you itemize your procedure (i can't quite see your sop)

is this right?
1- sticky brush hoodie
2- pre-press hoodie for 5 secs
3- apply first vinyl color and tack for 3secs, peel
4- apply second vinyl color and tack for 3secs, peel
5- cover with parchment/teflon and press for 15 secs


----------



## Builtnaturally (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi, thanks for the reply. I tried to attach some images but didn't see an option. Do I need to have a certain number of posts first?

So I use a lint roller when necessary, I'm assuming this is a sticky brush?

I pre-pressed a few times for about 10 sec each until the hoodie felt completely dry. It's been pretty humid around here lately.

I applied the first for 3 seconds and peeled hot.

I applied the second for 3 seconds with teflon as there was exposed vinyl and peeled hot.

Covered everything with teflon and pressed for 15 seconds.

On the one that wouldn't stick the upper portion wrinkled up right away on the initial tack. It's a fairly large piece of vinyl and was able to peel it off entirely and tried to replace it with a new one but that one did the exact same thing.

We just received an email saying that another hoodie began peeling in that area, I'm assuming it was one of the ones that had the wrinkled look to it. We tried ironing from the backside of the garment and it looked ok but obviously the the adhesive just isn't sticking well in that area.

It almost seems that there was some type of coating on the garment that would not accept adhesive. Wasn't on all of the hoodies, I think 4 out of 11 total and no issues with the t-shirts (40)


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Have you contacted Stahl's for their feedback?


----------



## Builtnaturally (Aug 11, 2018)

I have, I was actually at the headquarters yesterday for a few classes they offered and brought the hoodie with me. They couldn't figure out what happened though and kept it to investigate further. I need to replace the faulty shirts and was hoping someone had a few ideas before I scrap any more. I have read about some people using rubbing alcohol on the shirts first, is this something I can try without damaging anything?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i always lint roller everything (buy 4-packs at costco cheap) 
and keep an eye on when it loses its stickiness to peel to a new one

part of the issue may be your excessive pre-presses,
bear in mind that every 10sec press is heating up the garment 
and the underside platen/pad/pillow holds that heat
i too live in a very humid area and have found a 5-7 sec pre-press to be sufficient

teflon decreases your temp which is why i like parchment paper

after tacking and peeling i usually do the normal time + 5secs for the heavier hoodie

i would not recommend the rubbing alcohol unless you are buying from a dept store
and not from a dedicated apparel supplier for the decorating industry


----------



## Builtnaturally (Aug 11, 2018)

I'll have to try the parchment paper. I felt the hoodie after the first pre press and it still had a damp feel to it so I would let it cool for a bit and did it again to make sure if felt completely dry and let it cool until it was just slightly warm to the touch before positioning the vinyl. I can try just the 5-8 press and see. I ended up buying these directly from Hanes, was cheaper than any of the wholesale sites at the time. The price has currently gone up. Could the style of hoodie be an issue? It's described as vintage washed and garment dyed? Thanks!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

it could be the hoodie or a coating on it (i found one supplier that said it was 'enzyme washed')
pickup a 50/50 blend gildan from jiffyshirts (or whoever your normal supplier is) and see if you still have issues


----------



## Builtnaturally (Aug 11, 2018)

Hmmm, interesting. I'll try that out. The customer was looking for super soft hoodies mint in color, there weren't too many options that I could find. I hope I can figure it out. Thanks for the tips! I'll eventually post some pics once I figure out how to do that lol


----------



## Builtnaturally (Aug 11, 2018)

Could I wash them first before trying to press them? I wasn't sure if any potential laundry detergent residue would cause any issues.


----------



## bwdesigns (Aug 10, 2006)

I have found that fabric softener has inhibited vinyl application


----------



## Builtnaturally (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks! I was thinking that might be an issue. I pressed a few replacements and those seemed to be ok. I hope it was just those few.


----------

